# Can I have a single golden zebra danio in 1gal?



## diametrica (Sep 16, 2013)

Apologies if this is the wrong forum for this question. Let me know if so and I'll move it.

I've taken a bully danio from a co-worker before he killed ALLLLL her fish, and just have a 1-gallon tank with him in it currently. Will he be OK by himself in there, or must I move him elsewhere? Also, the tank was previously a betta tank so there's no air filter or pump or anything. Recipe for disaster?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tuesday113 (Aug 13, 2013)

That is not an ideal situation at all.. I am really surprised that a zebra danio was killing other fish? They are very active and are better off in groups of at least 3. Minimum 10 gallon tank


----------



## diametrica (Sep 16, 2013)

The zebra was one of three my co-worker added to her 10-gal tank to give her previous solitary zebra some friends. The bully immediately started in on the others, and killed all 3 of its school. It then started going after the other fish in the tank, including a couple loaches(?) that were currently in there. 

I saw several other threads on here about aggressive zebras, so I felt like it must be at least occasionally common. Some said to try schooling them, but that clearly didn't work for my co-worker. 

I don't love the thought of him being in a small bowl, but I'm not sure what the alternative would be. I'm not looking to have a major aquarium (can't afford it) and she can't return him to where she bought him, but she also really doesn't want to sacrifice any more fish trying to find something he won't eat. But with my 1-gal bowl I don't think I have space for any other fish for him to be with.

Basically I just need to know if I've sentenced him to death or if he could survive.


----------



## Tuesday113 (Aug 13, 2013)

I have never heard of any zebra danios being violent. Although, I have heard several stories of them harassing and stressing other fish as they are very active and playful (Some fish take it as playful) ... He might last a few days in a bowl but that is it. Even a 5 Gal would probably keep him alive for a little while.


----------

